# This is how we mess up our LGD's.



## Stubbornhillfarm (Nov 29, 2012)

I just wanted to share an example of how we mess up our LGD's and then blame them for being "bad dogs".  

Our pups, being barely over 7 months old now have been amazing!  They have been out free at night since 10 weeks old when we brought them home.  They are tied out during the day while we work.  On weekends, they are free unless we go somewhere.  Almost every day after we untie them, they will go for a "walk" in the woods and be gone for 1/2 to 3/4 of an hour and then they come right back.  They have always done this, like clockwork.  They do an amazing job of keeping the predators away and are just all around great dogs.  

Well....

Last week, we went to California on vacation to see our new born grandson.  An opportunity that only happens once in a lifetime.  

We had qualified people to come care for all of our animals.  However, as we were not home, we didn't feel comfortable leaving the pups out all night free and it is hunting season.  We don't want them "walking" in the woods during daylight.  So...during the day, they were shut in the barn and at night they were tied outside.  Our thoughts were at least if they are outside at night, they can still bark when they hear something etc.  During the day, they sleep alot and it just made more sense to have them in the barn so they were not tied 24/7.  

When we got home, we went back to the same routine.  WRONG!  We went back to the same routine.  "They" obviously thought they were never going to be free again.  So for the first two evenings, they took off for about 3 hours each night!  I was frantic.  They are big now and I am sure they could fight off 1 coyote, but a pack would be a different story.  Who knows who is coyote hunting or trapping out in the woods, etc.  All these thoughts running through my mind.  Both nights they came home after finding a gut pile from a deer.  

The initial reaction would be; "Bad Dog!".  And believe me, after roaming in every direction looking for them in the cold and dark, I really could have been mad, mad, mad.  But we really had to realize, that "we" had caused this behavior.  We changed their entire routine that they have known every day for 5 months of their life.  

Last night was the 3rd night.  No walk in the woods, no taking off for hours.  Back to normal.  They are so smart and so good, they knew that all was back as it should be.  And so were they.  

I only share this story to say, LGD's are creatures of habit.  And when we change the routine.  They may change their routine too!  

Lesson learned.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 29, 2012)

Thank you for this example.  I don't have an LGD, but am always wanting to learn, for when we do purchase an LGD.


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm glad everything is back to normal AND that you were able to see your newborn grandson! Congratulations!


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 29, 2012)

Glad all is back to normal with your pups..and...Congratulations on your grandson!!!!


----------



## terrilhb (Nov 29, 2012)

Congratulations on your new grandson.   And thank you for the information. It is very helpful.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Nov 30, 2012)

Well thank you all!  He is a blessing and perfect in every way.  








And this is porcupine 1 -  Primo 0 from this morning.


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 30, 2012)

Beautiful Grandson...awwww...just want to snuggle him up and give him kisses 

Ouchie on the quills...at least there are not too many...we had a dog once that had tons of them...in so far that my Dad had to use pliers on each one to push each quill all the way through and then cut off the barb to get it out...took hours, but our dog was so good and patient and knew he was helping her...pulling them out can make each wound larger and worse...good luck!


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 30, 2012)

AWwww! Your grandson is so handsome and sweet - look at his angelic face and smile! Thanks for sharing the photo...

Poor Primo...I guess that's what you get for sniffing around in the woods! Thankfully there aren't too many. My DD's friend's father was telling me their dog got a hold of a porcupine...vet told them the quills INSIDE his mouth were just going to have to work their way out since they were all over the roof of his mouth! Poor thing...it took a while. He told me it was after that experience that they starting locking the dogs in the garage at nights!


----------



## terrilhb (Nov 30, 2012)

What a beautiful baby boy. Just gorgeous. And your poor puppy. How painful it looks.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 30, 2012)

The woes of being a LGD! That stinks, poor baby.  He's a good boy!

and even more importantly- your grandbaby is way too perfect!!!!  Congrats!!!!


----------



## whr (Jan 1, 2013)

Yikes, poor puppy.     Grandson looks happy


----------



## ylevitin (Jan 1, 2013)

LGDs are indeed very attached to their routine. Changes need to be made gradually and dogs need time to adjust.
Usually 2-3 days are enough time for them to accept new rules and / or schedule.


----------

